# Ephedrine



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

If you're trying to lose weight I recommend picking up some ephedrine. Usually it's sold combined with another ingredient like in Bronkaid. It can seriously curb your appetite and give you hours of energy with no crash. I stack it with 100mg caffeine pills as well but you don't have to.

Take 1/2 dose which is 12.5mg once a day for the first 7 days. Then take 1/2 dose twice a day 4 hours apart for 7 days. Then 1 dose twice a day 4 hours apart for 2 weeks. Take a week off and then start again with the half doses. 


*If you take 5+ pills at once it can stop your heart so don't be stupid*

Btw if you are like OMG DRUGS R BAD when you reply, don't bother. 90% of the weight lose "fat burner" supplements contain ephedrine but this way you are saving money. 

Bronkaid is $12 for 60 doses at walgreens. Later.


----------



## mastershake (Jun 8, 2011)

Ephedrine isn't nearly as available as it used to be. Where I live, the cost has gone up several hundred percent and you have to sign a sheet at the register, so they can check if you've already purchased some recently. Many people abused it, so tighter regulations are in place. I never had a problem, but I also never took more than a couple per day.


----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

Nathan Talli said:


> give you hours of energy with no crash. I stack it with 100mg caffeine pills as well but you don't have to.


It definitely gives you a crash.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

They still sell ephedrine? I know they sell pseudo-ephedrine. 

I am old enough I remember they sold pure ephedrine at you local 7-11. But they banned it. Got me through college when I had to study all night.

Maybe you're thinking of a stacker, caffeine, aspirin, and ephedrine?


----------



## Brenda Star (Jul 7, 2011)

Speeders sure as hell don't HELP anxiety. In my case, they make it worse.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2006)

No weight loss pills contain ephedrine anymore, it's illegal. The only products that can have ephedrine in it are things like Bronkaid and Primatene which are bronchodilators.

I've taken over 250mg (10 pills) in the course of 4 hours before. The difference from 5 pills to ten is minimal and not worth the waste.

And enough with the "It'll stop your heart!!" paranoid ignorance. I'm all for safety, but lying and/or exaggerating the effects and dangers of drugs only leads to people not believing any of it.

The LD50 of ephedrine is around 400mg/kg in rats. That means that they gave the rats 400mgs for every kg that they weighed and only half of them died.

The whole "OMGZORZ IT'LL STOPZ YURZ HARTZ!" crap would only be possible through some underlying condition. Which if that's the case, caffeine is just as if not more dangerous than ephedrine.


And if anyone is considering buying bronkaid etc. keep track of how much you buy. You're only allowed so much per month and if you try to go over that you could be investigated for possible drug manufacturing (probably meth).


----------

